# I want to keep one krib



## BettasRFriends (Jan 24, 2005)

I recently acquired a 5 gallon six-sided tall glass tank from a friend of mine. It did not come with anything but i have a 23watt flourscent and heater tat remains at 82F. I plan to keep plants (java fern and some others) with sand substrate. Can i keep one krib in it? I'm thinking of a female since they're smaller in size. I also have a corner filter.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

i wouldn't. a 5 gallon is too small, and females get larger than males.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Actually, males get larger than the females. Females get a nice pink/red belly when mature so personally, I'd go with a female. One krib in a 5 gallon tank is fine as long as there is no other fish in with it. I think it would make a nice display.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i thought the females get smaller then the males


----------



## BettasRFriends (Jan 24, 2005)

I too thought females were smaller than males (males i heard reaches 3-4 inches).


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I guess youre right.  I still think 5 gallons is a tad on the small size, I have a couple in a 20 gallon that seem much too large for a 5


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Females are very noticeably smaller than males. also some very different morphology too, if 2 are together of the opposite sex it is very easy to distinguish the 2. One is fine in the right confines. They are generally fairly hardy, altho 5 gallons is a pittance of what i would do, but if you dot your I's and cross your T's it would be adequate, altho just barely.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I would just get 2 or 3 shell dwellers for your 5 gallon. Neat little fish.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Simpte @ Sat Mar 19 said:


> I would just get 2 or 3 shell dwellers for your 5 gallon.  Neat little fish.


I'd consider 2-3 shelldwellers in a 5 gallon as too many fish. In a 10 I'd think most shelldwellers would be great though.


----------

